# 2010 Gheenoe 13'r



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Been watching this for a while, always loved the idea of a 13' custom. What's the story on the new/different layout? Is it a Cust. Gheenoe or a standard? Kind of cool, I like the center box rotated 90degrees like some of the NMZs out there. Does CG still do a 13 NMZ? I'd love to float the whole Suwannee in one of those all Huck Finn style someday! BUMP, BUMP, BUMP for a COOL boat! Someone should snatch it up! BUMP!


----------

